# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Зарплата. Обновление на релиз 2.5.41.3

## DarckDragon

После обновления продублировались приказы на отпуска. Теперь при открытии "Отпуска организации" при двойном клике на любой записи в новом окне показываются две идентичные записи об отпуске - с количеством дней (это от новой конфигурации) и с пустым полем количества дней в отпуске.

Кто-то может подсказать как это лечится, что вообще это за "косяк" и как следует поступать в данной ситуации?

Прошу отвечающих учесть тот факт, что вопрос задается сисадмином, а не пользователем 1С-ки.

Благодарю.

----------


## asd12345

http://gmsa.ru-internet.info вот здесь можно подработать

----------


## asd12345

http :// gmsa.ru-internet.info

----------


## eee987

Есть вопрос. Сколько примерно получает сео-оптимизатор работаю в Москве или Санкт-Петербурге? Спасибо

----------

